

Google Readies Ambitious Plan for Web-Data Exchange - jsm386
http://adage.com/article/digital/google-readies-ambitious-plan-web-data-exchange/228637/

======
tucosan
I really don't understand why so many tech savy people fall for google+ at
all. I believe its simply a privacy nightmare... The circles feature allow for
a lot more precise data collection on a persons social network and thus better
ad targeting and profiling.

